

Ask HN: Do you ever worry about running out of monetizable problem space? - blintson

There's only so many transformations of bits people will pay money for. Do you ever worry we'll run out?
======
callmeed
_There's only so many transformations of bits people will pay money for._

Says who?

 _Do you ever worry we'll run out?_

No. I think people will always be willing to pay for something that saves them
time, makes them more money, or fulfills some other need/want.

------
_delirium
I don't see it as a bits-specific question. It's more: will we ever run out of
services people will pay for? Probably not. On the other hand, whole swathes
of service classes can be obsoleted. It's quite possible that in 20 years
making a website and letting it run mostly on autopilot will not be a way to
make money (though I can't predict that confidently).

------
cmallen
When we run out, we've struck upon post-scarcity and you'll have no needs that
won't be attended to.

Wants? I'm not so sure about that part.

Edit: You may however, be forced out of your comfort zone as more problem
space gets explored. Don't expect to be able to use Rails and Django to solve
everything.

